# 900 D  MMT Case



## arg-ist (Aug 12, 2014)

Another 900 D again.

but these time with;


MB : ASUS Z87 Sabertooth
CPU: 4670 K
RAM: G SKİLL 16gb 2133mhz
VIDEO .: ASUS GTX780 DIRECTCU II GDDR5 3GB
POWER: CORSAIR AX1200i
CASE: CORSAIR 900 D
RAD: 2 X Alphacool UT 60 480
WB. CPU : Koolance 380i
WB. GPU: EK
PUMP: Swiftech MCP 655 With Speed Control
RES. : EK-RES X3 250 Reservoir
TUBİNG: Tygon E-3603 1/2" ID (3/4" OD) Clear Tubing
FITTINGS: Monsoon Compression Fittings, 1/2" x 3/4" Single - Chrome
FLUID: Mayhems Aurora Tharsis Red,











































































































OTHER WORKLOGS

4 way HDD switcher.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/4-way-hdd-switcher.203795/

Grapich Equaliser display

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/graphic-equaliser-display.203871/



12 Angry Men  900 D  Case

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/12-angry-men-900-d-case.203915/

TRANSFORMER

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/transformer.204111/


----------



## arg-ist (Aug 13, 2014)

These is my 3.th 900D  that I  have build

although CORSAIR 900D is a  big case, but  there are  mistakes 

 there is no middle plate at the case.  






I have build one,  white plexi midplate 






as back plate I used original Asus backplate (modified)






When 480th radiator is installed to the front of sub-part, there is 50mm space left except 60mm radiator+25mm fan.











It is impossible to mount  a  radiator and fan together in this place.
Even if a  thin radiator  is used, there is no place left to work and joining between radiators.

There is no free place for pumps , you must remove HDD cages.
If you remove  hdd cases  … the  result.

…










Therefore I made a plexi  with Asus Rog logo.






No one  can say me  that 900 D is an all in one case for  watercooling
Don t  think ,900 D  is a big Case for watercooling…It is a  MINI – BIG CASE  only…
,I think 900D was produced as a big case at first, later it has been minimized.
I hope  Corsair 900D V1  is coming soon…


----------



## arg-ist (Aug 18, 2014)

I  add dimensions of the midplate...
for  CDR and  dxf  E mail  please

arg-ist@hotmail.com


----------



## manofthem (Aug 18, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing more. Also I appreciate your thoughts on the 900d, particularly the flaws you bring out because they are the same flaws I ran into while building my 900d. 

In the bottom area, I squeezed in a thin Swiftech 480 ran between the fans and ax1200, and I think any thicker of a rad would be very troublesome or impossible. 

I like your midplate, wish they would he included one. I need to add one. 

Very nice


----------

